# Mail / iCloud : synchroniser d'autres comptes que les @me ?



## polo66 (23 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour à tous, 

avant tout j'espère que je suis au bon endroit pour ce problème !

J'utilise iOs5, Lion, et toute la caravane... mais voila, sur iCloud.com, je ne synchronise que mon adresse @me.com. Est-ce normal ? Puis-je également synchroniser mon compte gmail, et mes autres comptes (entreprises + yahoo) et ainsi les retrouver sur iCloud.com ?

Merci pour votre aide !

polo66


----------



## moebius80 (23 Octobre 2011)

salut,

tu pourrais être plus clair dans ce que tu veux faire exactement ?


----------



## Pikachoux (23 Octobre 2011)

Il veut simplement importer d'autre compte dans l'interface Icloud, comme sous Gmail par exemple. 
J'ai le même problème, sous Gmail, j'importe mes comptes Yahoo et Bbox. Comme ca, j'ai une seule "interface" qui gère mes 3 comptes.
Maintenant, il souhaiterait faire la même chose sous Icloud. Mais apparemment, c'est pas (encore ?)possible.

C'est dommage car je préfère l'interface Icloud qui est plus sobre


----------



## stéphane83 (23 Octobre 2011)

Oui, en fait la synchro iCloud ne prend en charge que le compte me.com et non les autres comptes.


----------



## polo66 (24 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour, 

Merci Pikachoux d'avoir éclaircie mes propos. Et merci pour votre réponse, j'espère que ce sera bientôt possible.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2011)

On peut tout faire transiter, par @me.com, en faisant suivre les courriels vers mon.nom@me.com ...


----------



## stéphane83 (24 Octobre 2011)

xondousan a dit:


> On peut tout faire transiter, par @me.com, en faisant suivre les courriels vers mon.nom@me.com ...



Ben explique nous stp


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2011)

Pour cela il faut passer par le compte dont les messages doivent être transférés, cela se fait dans le volet options du compte, on coche la solution retenue, on met l'adresse de destination, on confirme la chose. Ensuite on suit les instructions inclues dans le message reçu par mon.nom@me.com pour valider la procédure.

On peut aisément répéter cela depuis toutes les boites aux lettres

Par exemple celle de : https://mail.google.com/mail/?hl=fr&shva=1#settings/fwdandpop
Ou celle de : https://snt134.mail.live.com/default.aspx?id=64855#!/mail/options.aspx?subsection=32&n=1825879613


----------



## stéphane83 (24 Octobre 2011)

xondousan a dit:


> Pour cela il faut passer par le compte dont les messages doivent être transférés, cela se fait dans le volet options du compte, on coche la solution retenue, on met l'adresse de destination, on confirme la chose. Ensuite on suit les instructions inclues dans le message reçu par mon.nom@me.com pour valider la procédure.
> 
> On peut aisément répéter cela depuis toutes les boites aux lettres



Ok!
Donc si j'ai un compte gmail je vais dans les options sur la page gmail et je procède au transfert en précisant mon adresse me.com?
C'est une solution en effet!
Merci.


----------



## Pikachoux (24 Octobre 2011)

bizarre, j'ai essayé avec mon adresse Yahoo, mais il ne veut pas transférer les emails car il ne n'arrive pas à envoyer d'email de confirmation vers mon adresse me.com :mouais:

Si quelqu'un à déjà eu ce problème, aurait-il trouvé une solution ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2011)

Je fais tout transiter par Gmail, c'est depuis Gmail que je fais suivre vers Me.com


----------



## Tribal (26 Octobre 2011)

Étant donné queYahoo est compatible avec le protocOlé iMap, je ne vois pas l'intérêt de ta démarche. Dans l'idéal, peu tu décrire ce que tu aimerais - dans l'utilisation - avec tes comptes de messagerie ? L'iMap se synchronise à l'image de .me.


----------



## Pikachoux (26 Octobre 2011)

Voir la 3ème réponse en partant du haut


----------

